# How do you appreciate age?



## Mr. Ed (May 23, 2020)

I like saying whatever I choose. I am not intimidated by people or places. 
I appreciate the freedom to grow my hair long like back in the day, no mullet.
I have a stress test Tuesday for Scuba Diving training 
Are you defined by your past, job, career or family? Has age been good for you? 
How have you reconnected to a previous hobby or passion since retirement? 
What is meaningful?


----------



## Liberty (May 23, 2020)

Think aging is about learning what you thought you knew, you actually don't know.  Think that is the key to aging mentally well. That is if you approach aging as a growth season.


----------



## Gaer (May 23, 2020)

Great question!  Fir me?  FREEDOM!  I am now ME!  The REAL me!  My SOUL!  As you said, Say anything, do anything, I can wear my hair long and wild because I don't have to maintain a professional image.  I can wear what I want, behave as I wish, no one to please except myself!  I can laugh, dance, sing, create, sculpt, paint, write, damn! I can do anything I want! it's like being a kid again!  I'm having FUN again!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 23, 2020)

Age has been GREAT for me, both from the standpoint of aging well, as in keeping my youthfulness, and from the standpoint of speaking my mind.

Having my health and mobility is the most meaningful thing of all for me, because without that we have nothing.

Being able to be me, is the best. I have no one to impress other than myself, and because I'm such a simple person, impressing myself comes easy.


----------



## Knight (May 23, 2020)

Being ALIVE.  Restricted by laws that I haven't broken so those matter not. Free to do what pleases me within reason.


----------



## Pecos (May 23, 2020)

"How do you appreciate age?"

Learn to appreciate the little things:
I played with the dogs this morning.
Watched the morning sunshine come through the pine trees.
Enjoyed a great cup of coffee with my wife.
…. and right now I an eating some fresh South Carolina peaches covered with vanilla ice cream.

I don't think that I always took the time to fully appreciate little things when I was younger.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> "How do you appreciate age?"
> 
> Learn to appreciate the little things:
> I played with the dogs this morning.
> ...


I definitely didn't take the time to appreciate the little things when I was younger.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 23, 2020)

To appreciate age no matter what age, is to appreciate now.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)

I don't think aging gives me a pass to choose to say just "anything".  

But I have learned a lot, have developed newer interests and am able to appreciate things a great deal more than when I was young.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *I don't think aging gives me a pass to choose to say just "anything*".
> 
> But I have learned a lot, have developed newer interests and am able to appreciate things a great deal more than when I was young.


Boy, are you ever missing out on lots of fun! LOL!


----------



## Llynn (May 23, 2020)

Being free of the corporate world is a good thing. Otherwise, IMHO, being old sucks rocks.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

I am not retired yet but, I feel that age has been liberating for me.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 23, 2020)

I don't mind age. it is only time


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2020)

By not thinking about it.


----------



## Liberty (May 23, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I don't mind age. it is only time


You know what they say "age is a matter of mind over matter...if you don't mind it doesn't matter".


----------



## squatting dog (May 23, 2020)

I can eat all the m&m peanuts I want.   Plus, if I want supper at noon.... then it's supper at noon.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2020)

Age has not been kind to me because of the multitude of health problems and injuries I have dealt with over 60+ years
But hey I can still get around 'under my own steam' and I haven't 'lost my marbles' yet....well I don't think so anyway


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2020)

Well, I never thought of appreciating it, yet.  It just creeped up on me and then hit me in the face, literally..

One thing I'm learning is to let go in every sense of the words.  Easier said than done and takes practice..but it's doable.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I can eat all the m&m peanuts I want.   Plus, if I want supper at noon.... then it's supper at noon.


You can eat them naked in the bathroom with all the lights on in the house. Whose gonna care?


----------



## Manatee (May 23, 2020)

We should all appreciate ageing, not everyone gets to experience it.

Retirement, my time is _all_ my own.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2020)

I do and I don't appreciate age. I love the fact that I don't have to drag myself out of bed every morning to go to work and I certainly have more time to pursue my hobbies.
The kids are settled in their own lives and are happy.
I have grand kids.
We live comfortably and probably my only concern are medical issues in the future. Can't do much about that anyway.
Yes, I'm grateful.

The thing is,I'm still playing house. Cleaning every week,food shopping,laundry, having dinner for the hubby at the exact time we did for the past 40+ years.


No pets,just my bird because we are to old to get a new fur baby.

Muscles and joints that don't want to cooperate.
The few friends and relatives left who unload on me. 
As for me, I don't want to be the last man standing and certainly not by swallowing a heap of pills each day.
Sorry for being so negative, I'm in a mood today, I earned that right because of my age .lol


----------



## Gary O' (May 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Learn to appreciate the little things:
> I played with the dogs this morning.
> Watched the morning sunshine come through the pine trees.
> Enjoyed a great cup of coffee with my wife.
> ...


Couldn't of said it better

I wrote something awhile back;

*An idyllic life *

Turns out, we all have it
Thing is, it can come in itty bitty pieces
Like one from wunna those humongous puzzles
Quite easy to miss if yer not careful
Oftentimes they'll not even make it back into the box
Getting stepped on by the dirty shoe of ill feelings

One has a hard time retrieving those 
Blaming others for being so careless
Unless one bends, lifts their shoe, and carefully examines their own soul

Wait too long and that precious missing piece will have no where too fit


Oh, and something else;


So I’ve been in this* ‘savor the moment’ *thing since before retirement (retirement makes it too easy)

And, on occasion, I share my thoughts with my bride
We already know each other like well read books, but on occasion we show each other a new wrinkle, 
of which, well, we’ve got some doozies cropping up by the minute, actual wrinkles, real beauts 

Anyway

She has this urge to reminisce about old times, not the good old times, specifically bad events, somewhat reliving the moment
Hey, it’s a trait.
We’ve all got traits
I listen
Watch
Wait
Make coffee
Of late I’ve been given to mention how reliving a horrible past brings it into the present, inviting it for dinner, 
wasting gorgeous days, perfect nights….etc…etc…blah….blah…blather…blather

but 

after a few days of nursing me and my ear issues (putting up with me)….she told me today, she got it

we’re of an age where there just aren’t that many perfect one’s to waste

we did some savoring today, on the way to see the doc…and on the way back, savoring…together


----------



## Lakeland living (May 23, 2020)

Today was a good day here, a little on the warm side but good. Got two face cords moved and stacked. Half in the morning half this afternoon   All done by choice at my speed, I enjoyed it. Enjoyed the break also and the beat goes on. I enjoyed it!!!
   Enjoying the virus, because it is giving me what I like , like some friends that come up to visit. Best part is that my life is what I like now. Sorry of course of all the rest concerning the virus, but life does go on.
     As long as life is worth living  I will not quit, too much to learn and enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 24, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Couldn't of said it better
> 
> I wrote something awhile back;
> 
> ...


Key word-TOGETHER


----------



## treeguy64 (May 24, 2020)

I don't appreciate aging, and I think I never will. Having been self-employed almost my entire life, I've rarely had constraints placed on me by working for others, so, unlike many in here, I am not suddenly reveling in my time being my own. It's mostly been that way from the start, for me.

I view aging as the process that takes you towards the end of life, and one that makes you intimately aware of your own mortality. Another ache, another pain, another " What the Hell is this?" moment, when inspecting my body.

Appreciate aging? No, that's not happening. As a matter of fact, aging makes me better appreciate my younger days!


----------



## Gary O' (May 24, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Another ache, another pain, *another " What the Hell is this?" moment, when inspecting my body.*


Ain't it the truth

Years ago, when my dad was topside, we split a motel unit while attending my sister's funeral.
He'd just got outa the shower, and was sitting on the bed, putting his socks on.
This dark 'thing' was on his back.

Big

*'GNAH!'* I heard myself utter

Turns out it was a mole
….the size of a mole you find in a back yard

I almost swatted the thing


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 24, 2020)

My wife and I have been together 41 years. We have more in common now than before. We both have jobs, she works fulltime and I work part-time in similar fields. 
We are having work done on our house, plus construction of a one-room guest house and pavilion/garage. We joined the YMCA and we enjoy hunting/acquiring unique items from second-hand shops. 

Our daughters are wonderful, they respect our privacy and don't ask for things. 
I enjoy listening to audio books and my music collection while commuting back and forth from work. 

For years I wanted to write my memories, however, after my mother's passing I saw a vision of the number 1.1.1.1. of which I understood to be a wish.  I held a grudge against for father who passed away in 2010, I could not let him rest until my wish to set him free as the result of vision 1.1.1.1. I have no desire to expose the hatred I had toward my father because it is resolved like it never existed. 

Puzzles are cool, however, I do not have the patience to piece one together. If you think about it we are all puzzle pieces that intertwine and connects to life in infinite ways.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2020)

How do I appreciate age?
I have gratitude for everything I can still do.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2020)

I thank God every day my feet hit the floor in the morning and I can still maneuver around. I have to walk off the hip and back pain first, then get on with my day.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

Manatee said:


> We should all appreciate ageing, not everyone gets to experience it.
> 
> Retirement, my time is _all_ my own.


Just because everyone doesn't get to experience it doesn't mean we all Should appreciate it!  We all are different.  We all go various things that make up our perspectives and sometimes it's a living hell, too.  Who could appreciate that?  Not saying my life is a living hell either but some have that and find it hard to appreciate it.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 25, 2020)

I appreciate an aged bottle of wine or whiskey, otherwise I still have the mindset of a twenty year old. Unfortunately my mind tries to cash checks that body can't always cover.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 25, 2020)

The pain I feel (not so much in the last while) it says I am still alive. Feel it each and every day.
It is going to be a while typing this....lol.  The lake is like a mirror...hummingbird is at the feeder. So small and scrappy as
hell,   (oops my bad)
      That is how I celebrate age, I enjoy life as I love to live life.
  Each and every day I wake up, park my butt in my new lazy boy and look out...
   In a lot of ways I am a very wealthy man, no I don't have that kind of money....


----------



## asp3 (May 25, 2020)

I'm also one of those people who has yet to retire (and it's probably 4+ years away.)  The only thing I really appreciate about aging is the perspective it's given me.  As I've experienced and learned more I think I've learned to be open to and appreciate more.  I don't feel free to do anything I want to or say anything I want to but it's a choice.  I know the boundaries in my relationship with my wife and I am willing to abide by those boundaries to maintain a good life with her.  I do have a lot of freedom but I would definitely be living differently if I weren't married.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm also one of those people who has yet to retire (and it's probably 4+ years away.)  The only thing I really appreciate about aging is the perspective it's given me.  As I've experienced and learned more I think I've learned to be open to and appreciate more.  I don't feel free to do anything I want to or say anything I want to but it's a choice.  I know the boundaries in my relationship with my wife and I am willing to abide by those boundaries to maintain a good life with her.  I do have a lot of freedom but I would definitely be living differently if I weren't married.


I do think being single when you're older makes a huge difference at how you look at life and live your life.


----------



## hellomimi (May 26, 2020)

I feel more alive and free to do what I want, when I want it. Surprisingly, I'm a lot healthier now that I got out of a self imposed retirement when I thought I had enough for my needs and wants. I find fulfillment again knowing I make a difference in people's lives.


----------



## Leann (May 27, 2020)

I've pondered this often. While I'm grateful for the opportunity to age thus far, I do have fear about what lies ahead...illness being at the top of that list. At 64, the majority of my life is in my rear-view mirror and that is unsettling. 

Having said that, I love each day, I end with a prayer of gratitude each night, I find joy in things I once ignored, I know myself better now than at any other time in the past and I just want it all to last as long as possible.


----------



## gennie (May 27, 2020)

I appreciate having been able to acquire so much of it and still be able to live independently with only a little outside help.  

I try to enjoy what IS instead of complaining about what ISN'T.


----------



## Marcella (May 27, 2020)

I don't 'sweat the small stuff '! Like dusty woodwork... Lol!


----------



## twinkles (May 29, 2020)

Pecos said:


> "How do you appreciate age?"
> 
> Learn to appreciate the little things:
> I played with the dogs this morning.
> ...


south carolina peaches are the best


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't think aging gives me a pass to choose to say just "anything".
> 
> But I have learned a lot, have developed newer interests and am able to appreciate things a great deal more than when I was young.


Aging has actually made me choose my words more carefully.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Today was a good day here, a little on the warm side but good. Got two face cords moved and stacked. Half in the morning half this afternoon   All done by choice at my speed, I enjoyed it. Enjoyed the break also and the beat goes on. I enjoyed it!!!
> Enjoying the virus, because it is giving me what I like , like some friends that come up to visit. Best part is that my life is what I like now. Sorry of course of all the rest concerning the virus, but life does go on.
> As long as life is worth living  I will not quit, too much to learn and enjoy.


What is a “face cord”?


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

I think that's a cord of wood.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think that's a cord of wood.


Oh, silly me, thanks.


----------



## Pecos (May 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't think aging gives me a pass to choose to say just "anything".


I totally agree. 
Saying just "anything" is a good way to lose credibility and respect.
There is an expectation that we get wiser as we age, and that alone buys us some credibility.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What is a “face cord”?


A face cord of wood (fire wood) is a pile 8 ft long, 4 feet high to the length that fits your wood stove.
A bush cord is 8 ft long, 4 feet high and 48 inches deep of whatever length you use.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> A face cord of wood (fire wood) is a pile 8 ft long, 4 feet high to the length that fits your wood stove.
> A bush cord is 8 ft long, 4 feet high and 48 inches deep of whatever length you use.


Thanks


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Liberty said:


> You know what they say "age is a matter of mind over matter...if you don't mind it doesn't matter".


Or you no longer have a mind and it doesn't matter! Roflmao


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 5, 2020)

*The only thing I appreciate about aging is getting to spend time with my loved ones. Other than that aging isn't great. I feel like every morning when I wake up I am going to find out I have another Health Problem. Woe is me.*


----------



## Leann (Jun 5, 2020)

I agree, Sassycakes. I feel the same way, some days.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

Love this line!  "Of late I’ve been given to mention how reliving a horrible past brings it into the present, inviting it for dinner, wasting gorgeous days, perfect nights….etc…etc…blah….blah…blather…blather"


----------



## LindaB (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm rather enjoying my age finally. I am talking about being my actual age not necessarily my circumstances at the moment. 
I've been asked what my favorite age was. It was 36. Again, not because of what was happening in my life, but that, to me, was an age where I was finally becoming comfortable in my own skin, knowing myself better, developing a real emotional maturity.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 6, 2020)

How Do I Appreciate Age:
It depends on how age appreciates me.


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m grateful for inheriting good genes. I feel pretty good, in fact sometimes I feel more fit than I was in my twenties. I’m definitely stronger. I’ve adopted a healthy way of life without compromising on enjoyment. I’ve travelled a lot in the last ten years which has fulfilled a lifetime ambition, and once this virus is beaten, I’ll be back out there with bells on!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 15, 2020)

Saying whatever one chooses is having the good sense of choosing words wisely. I am better in tune with myself and the world in which I live in a definite advantage than in my youth. I make healthy and better decisions based on current conditions than in my younger years. I do not hurry to grow up because I am grown up. I am wise and experienced in life far more than before and my sense of humor is fully intact.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 15, 2020)

Think you have to work on yourself more when you age... both mentally and physically.  In order to not get cynical or judgmental or hard boiled mentally by examining our thoughts for positivity that keeps you young and softer and kinder to both yourself and others and taking care of yourself physically goes without saying...paying more attention to what might need looking after.  

We're kind of like young and old houses.  When houses are  new or young and something goes wrong you can fix it when you eventually get around to it and get away with that; when we  are old, we're  like old houses when something needs attention, you need to see to it as soon as you can or the problems tend to build up.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not old, I've just been young for a very long time'   _ Karen Salmansohn - author


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2020)

You appreciate age by realizing what the alternative is to not getting any older....that would be death.  I know several people who feel blessed to wake up each morning. I know others who don't look their ages and are living their best lives right now. I have a couple of health issues but I count myself among those I just referred to.


----------

